# Hey all from NJ the RAIN state



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

whats going on guys, havent logged on since last garbage season. Last year we totalled 8" total.....Whoopie North Jersey has gotten plowable snow and we got flooding rain....Im In Brick (ocean county) O well good luck to everyone and stay safe


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea and this weekend is turning to be nothing too. i saw you at extremem machines right


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Im in Forked River. Im debating selling my plow if it does not snow this winter. I bought it brand new last year and all we got was an inch, so my plow has 100 ft of plowing use in the year that I have owned it. Hope we get something, maybe to atleast cover insurance costs.We'll see.


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

ya you saw me a dew times at Xtreme......lol were the ones that host all there events. Well be calling soon enough for the spring event. Were doing a HUGE event with radio and tv, were estimating 7-800 people. Since you wont be making money with the plow.....lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i can sell hot cocoa too haha this weather blows


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Mow It All,

I believe I saw you this morning on Mantoloking Rd. headed towards lakewood around 10:30AM. You had a quad in the back of your dodge 1500. Small world Huh


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

MAn do I get around......lol YA that was me going quadding. Cant cut grass, cant plow, might as well have fun.


----------

